# Pet Toys Are Getting Hi Tech



## Lee (Aug 25, 2021)

We always marvel at how kids toys go from simple back in the day toys and now today kitty is not just playing with a piece of dangling string or a tinfoil ball.

I had to buy it, Flopping Fish they call it, charge it up with your cell phone charger and that fish flops around as soon as kitty touches it. My guy keeps trying to kill it and can't figure out why the thing still has life in it.

Anyone else falling for pet toy advertising?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2021)

We bought the iFetch for my daughter's Corgi. She learned quickly how to use it, but it wound her up too much. Now, I see they have other items.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 25, 2021)

Got this Hi-Tech  Cat  *for my dog*..  (They make them primarily  for elderly people with dementia) 
It's  very lifelike,  moves, purrs  and meows,    but doesn't have a cat 'smell' .. so he isn't fooled by it.. lol   -  I like it anyway!


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 25, 2021)

Our cat loves the laser beam, or she would if she could catch it.


----------

